# King Sights on RIA



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

This is my RIA; I like these Kings sights as well as any I have seen. The next step is to try them at the range. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Look like they should do a fine job for you Richard. Like you said the range will tell the whole story. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Baldy, thanks for the reply, I am going to try to shoot it tomorrow. This photo is the best shot I could get of the sights from behind. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Richard. Unless my old eyes are failing me that front site should be a snap to pick up quickly. That's a good photo down the barrel like that. Good shooting.

Best Baldy..


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

I love 'em ! I have them on my Colt CC and a Colt S70 re-pro. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistols you have there Mr Bill.

Best Baldy..


----------

